# Acquisto nuova stampante - consigli

## ago

Sono in procinto di acquistare una nuova stampante, quindi potendo scegliere prima, vorrei prenderne una che mi faccia sudare meno possibile per farla funzionare su linux.  :Very Happy: 

Preferirei che fosse anche wireless; qualcuno mi consiglierebbe in base alla propria esperienza?

P.S. Se ha le cartucce separate è meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## Xytovl

Le stampanti HP sono riconosciute bene da Linux, ne ho una wirefull e con cartuccie monoblocco, è il modello meno caro e funziona senza problemi.

Per i modelli più seri pensoo che il supporto sia buono, ma per la qualità non so se sono buone.

----------

## ago

 *Xytovl wrote:*   

> Le stampanti HP sono riconosciute bene da Linux, ne ho una wirefull e con cartuccie monoblocco, è il modello meno caro e funziona senza problemi.
> 
> Per i modelli più seri pensoo che il supporto sia buono, ma per la qualità non so se sono buone.

 

Non hai indicato il modello..

----------

## lordalbert

un consiglio: Evita le epson! Hanno spesso problemi con le testine!

Come qualità di stampa, credo che la canon sia insuperabile (a parte epson). Per il supporto a linux, la mia MP-630 funziona, anche se non ho avuto modo di testarla approfonditamente, per ora. Comunque, i driver li ho installati con un ebuild su bugzilla, e stampa. Il modello successivo, MP-640 ha anche il wireless se non ricordo male. Ha anche scanner, stampa diretta sui cd, funziona anche senza pc (standalone)

----------

## k01

io ho una epson DX4800 mi funziona benissimo senza alcun problema sia la stampente che lo scanner

----------

## armaoin

io direi una HP dato che hanno dei driver ufficiali per linux.

----------

## canduc17

Magari lo conosci già, comunque guarda qui per la compatibilità.

----------

## ago

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> un consiglio: Evita le epson! Hanno spesso problemi con le testine!
> 
> Come qualità di stampa, credo che la canon sia insuperabile (a parte epson). Per il supporto a linux, la mia MP-630 funziona, anche se non ho avuto modo di testarla approfonditamente, per ora. Comunque, i driver li ho installati con un ebuild su bugzilla, e stampa. Il modello successivo, MP-640 ha anche il wireless se non ricordo male. Ha anche scanner, stampa diretta sui cd, funziona anche senza pc (standalone)

 

Le epson le avrei eliminate a priori  :Very Happy: , cmq vedo un po per la 630 e 640.

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> io direi una HP dato che hanno dei driver ufficiali per linux.

 

In effetti stavo dando maggiore occhio a quelle..ma nei grandi magazzini che ho visitato recentemente non ne ho viste molte, tranne qualche pezzo di lusso  :Smile: 

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Magari lo conosci già, comunque guarda qui per la compatibilità.

 

Sisi ho già visto li...è un buon punto di riferimento, anche se sapere se effettivamente funziona è meglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

